# Andersen Window plastic film left on too long



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

did ya try a hair drier ?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks, yes I tried a hair drier... Still comes off in tiny pieces.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

can you take the sashes out and lay em flat ? if so, perhaps soaking the film in something will work.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do not use a razor blade---some glass is coated with a tint or UV protector that can get scratched--

Have you tried Xyleene (Goof off)?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I think part of the problem is that UV damaged the film making it brittle. The other problem is the adhesive is really stuck now..
Thanks for the ideas; I'll try goof off next.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would be really careful with the Goof Off. It will dissolve the paint on the sashes if you aren't careful. 

There shouldn't be any UV coating on surface 4 (i.e. interior surface of the glass) but you have to be very careful with any razor blade. 

There is not easy answer here. You are somewhat married to a difficult problem and it is just going to take time and some heat via a hair dryer.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would call Anderson and find out what they specify. Since the film has dried out, try the spray for removing standard Window Film. Even a mix of Dish Soap and water may work in getting it off. Use a Magic Eraser and plastic tool to get the film off. No knifes or anything that can scratch the glass.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

The interior peals right off, no issues, the exterior is the side that's giving me problems.

Edit: just called Andersen, not a lot of help, they just sent me a link that said remove it within 9 months, use plastic scrapper if necessary, etc.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is what I figured. Soak it down and Elbow Grease. Good job for a neighborhood kid who is looking to make some money before Memorial Day.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Solarfilmco Says Ammonia. See the part where it states about Chemical solution to remove. Dollar General Sudsy Ammonia and a Magic Eraser, along with grab a handful of thr plastic putty knives.

https://www.solarfilmco.com/faq.html


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep the film wet with WD-40. Soak a rag with it and just keep the film soaked. You probably don't want to do it with the sun beating on it, so doing it on a cloudy day would be best. Then use a hard plastic scraper on it. This method worked for me on some metal roofing panels that had the film left on too long.


----------



## Don2scoots (Oct 17, 2021)

Clutchcargo said:


> I started my renovation a few years ago and that included replacing the windows. I'm now getting around to renovating the inside of the house and that includes pulling the plastic film off the glass.
> What I've learned is that I should have pulled the plastic film off the windows immediately after installing because now it won't come off easily.
> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to pull the plastic film off the glass? It's going to take about an hour per window to chisel it off with a razer scrapper.


----------



## Don2scoots (Oct 17, 2021)

I know this is an older post but may help someone in the future.
the adhesive is not the problem it’s the plastic film deteriorated by the UV from sunlight.
I used duct tape, but any good sticky tape will do. I put strips of tape vertically and slightly over lapping and made sure to make good contact. Pulling down and using a razor where some times it would let go of the film to keep it going with the tape. still a bit of time but to do but it took 2 hours without and 20 min with the tape for one pane. Mineral spirits and paper towel for the residue glue and followed by soapy water left it perfect. Try not to get the duct tape on the glass.
I saw no effects of using a new glass razor on my windows.


----------

